# curly redwood platter



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is my first curly redwood platter. 
It was a fun project, very soft wood and easy to turn!
Thanks to Rockb for supplying the beautiful redwood.
[attachment=4045][attachment=4046]
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2012)

Gorgeous stuff, Tom!:clapping::clapping:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tom -Nice work and a beautiful piece of wood!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2012)

OUTSTANDING! Love curly wood like that, or as the coug says, wrinkled.


----------



## rockb (Apr 9, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Here is my first curly redwood platter.
> It was a fun project, very soft wood and easy to turn!
> Thanks to Rockb for supplying the beautiful redwood.
> 
> Tom


Man Tom.....you got all the best out of that block....it really is a work of art. So happy to see it. 
Rocky


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice work. Came out great.

Robert


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 10, 2012)

Kudos on a job well done, my friend. That's gorgeous!


----------

